# How many horsies?



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

whats the most horsepower you've seen on an all-motor FWD sr20de?
If possible give a brief mods list.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

devious_kid said:


> *whats the most horsepower you've seen on an all-motor FWD sr20de?
> If possible give a brief mods list. *


300+bhp in the BTCC winning Primera.

For a street car, about 175 to the wheels. Read back issues of SCC about Project SE-R for more info. You can find many of those articles on-line at SE-R.net.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

hey geo, you know any good street racing spots @ houston???

Anybody else for that matter... same question.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

the btcc primera makes 340hp... or so im told. here is a pic
http://www.todaracing.com/engines.html ......scroll to the bottom to see the sr20's. oh yeah, you shouldnt ask geo about street racing, i've been on the se-r mailing list long enough to know that!
shawn


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Good racing spots in Houston:
Grand Sport Speedway
Gulf Greyhound Park
Houston Police Academy
Houston Raceway Park
Texas World Speedway (cars & bikes)
Malibu Grand Prix
Davey Jones Karting Experience
Surely one of those will appeal to you.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

devious_kid said:


> *hey geo, you know any good street racing spots @ houston???
> 
> Anybody else for that matter... same question. *


How about in front of the police station so they don't have to chase you so far to arrest you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Geo said:


> *
> 
> How about in front of the police station so they don't have to chase you so far to arrest you.  *


Actually, when I street race, I tend to try to strictly pick on cops. Them cruisers they got are pretty tough but if you try *REAL* hard, you can usually beat them. But then they put up those stupid roadblocks. And they do a real job on the paint on my hood when I run them. Then, the jerks sometimes put down those strips that give you flat tires. I can't believe the stupid things the police do!

For anyone that thinks I'm serious... send me $100 and I'll make you happy. Send the cash (no checks please) to "Happy Guy..."


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

hey whats up my texan brothers! 
i have a friend that is from texans and he always feeds me a bunch of bull about all this street races hes been too (hes a civic whimp) he trys to tell me that he takes SE-Rs and RX7's, and i just laugh. the other thing that he tells me a lot is that cops wont chase you in texas, i seriously duobt that, BUT i was wondering if you guys could give me some ammo against this little beotch of a racer! thanks..umm.. ya'll. lol


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have 180whp with a VE and a CAI/Header/Exhaust. Redline at 7700rpm and HP peak at 7200 rpm. Same torque as the sr20de. New cams in a couple weeks should net me 192+whp.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have 180whp with a VE and a CAI/Header/Exhaust. Redline at 7700rpm and HP peak at 7200 rpm. Same torque as the sr20de. New cams in a couple weeks should net me 192+whp. I know I am cheating with the VE but I thought I would tell you just so you can see how easy it is to do with a VE compared to a DE. VE should become more common in the next several years.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *I have 180whp with a VE and a CAI/Header/Exhaust. Redline at 7700rpm and HP peak at 7200 rpm. Same torque as the sr20de. New cams in a couple weeks should net me 192+whp. *


what kind of times are you running? is the car still in stock trim, ie no weight reductions? are you running the stock sr tranny or the ve tranny? someone mentions the n1 tranny is stronger than the de tranny with shorter gears. is there fabricating to get that trans to work? what axles, wiring, and ecu are you running? 
im curious about this motor so anything you can share would be cool.
shawn


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

DOHCslide said:


> *what kind of times are you running? is the car still in stock trim, ie no weight reductions? are you running the stock sr tranny or the ve tranny? someone mentions the n1 tranny is stronger than the de tranny with shorter gears. is there fabricating to get that trans to work? what axles, wiring, and ecu are you running?
> im curious about this motor so anything you can share would be cool.
> shawn *


This is not a 1/4 mile car. Formost it is an autocross car. With the car wieghing 2485 it ran a 14.6 @95 or so mph. I have yet to get a good launch with this car. Stock 97 tranny with a quaife, JWT ECU, CAI, Headers, Exhaust. The N1 tranny that is cable operatted is not any stronger then the regular tranny (from what I have been told), It's the Hydralic tranny that is stronger.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *This is not a 1/4 mile car. Formost it is an autocross car. With the car wieghing 2485 it ran a 14.6 @95 or so mph. I have yet to get a good launch with this car. Stock 97 tranny with a quaife, JWT ECU, CAI, Headers, Exhaust. The N1 tranny that is cable operatted is not any stronger then the regular tranny (from what I have been told), It's the Hydralic tranny that is stronger. *


i was told the n1 tranny has maxima gears stuffed into it. which hydr tranny are you refering to, the spec v 6 speed? there is talk of jwt releasing a kit to install that(6 speed) into all 200's and sentras with cable trannys. the only down side is the cable linkage. 
shawn
91 sentra se-r


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

The sr16ve also came with a N1 tranny that is basically the same as ours just shorter 1-3rd and a shorter final drive. The cable shift one is off the 2001 VE (I think 2001) and is a bolt up to the block but requires work for the linkage and clutch. It is also a 6 speed. The 2001 SR20DE tranny is about 15% stronger and also has some installation issues.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *. The cable shift one is off the 2001 VE (I think 2001) and is a bolt up to the block but requires work for the linkage and clutch. It is also a 6 speed. *


that shouldnt be too hard to fabricate as long as the block matches up and the input shaft is the same. i wouldnt want to mess with the bell housings but if its just the hydr-clutch and linkage it should be a snap. one of my friends has a h22 prelude motor in his 90 civic hatch, that tranny is hydo vs the stock cable and all he did is use a break master cyln to drive the hydrolics on the throw out bearing. now, my questions is how much stronger is it than a stock sr20de tranny and would it be worth the hassle?
shawn
tranny number 8 and counting


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *The 2001 SR20DE tranny is about 15% stronger and also has some installation issues. *


----------

